# Pro 150 - won't engage gear



## thebearnaked1 (Aug 28, 2012)

My '99 Gravely Pro-150 will not engage gears. The transmission still seems to be working as you can feel each gear engage as i move the lever. The belt from the engine to the transmission won't move. The PTO will engage the mower just fine and it looks like the sheave that moves the transmission sheave from the engine is connected to the sheave driving the PTO. I have no idea how to troubleshoot.

Does this make sense? Any ideas?

THANKS SOO MUCH.


----------

